# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Kích hoạt tính năng bảo mật Click to Play Plugins trên tất cả các trình duyệt

## okbebu

Ngăn chặn trình duyệt tự động tải và chạy những nội dung media không mong muốn


Tính năng Click to Play sẽ ngăn chặn trình duyệt tự động tải và chạy những nội dung media không mong muốn, gây khó chịu cho người dùng, chẳng hạn như các video quảng cáo. Tính năng bảo mật Click to play sẽ mặc định vô hiệu hóa tất cả các plugin. Người dùng sẽ kích hoạt thủ công một plugin khi cần plugin đó hoạt động trên website.

Ngoài ra tính năng click to play cho phép bạn có thể tiết kiệm băng thông tải về, cải thiện thời gian tải trang, giảm thiểu việc sử dụng CPU, và kéo dài tuổi thọ pin laptop.

Trong bài viết dưới đây Quản trị mạng sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách kích hoạt tính năng Click to play trên tất cả các trình duyệt, bao gồm trình duyệt Chrome, Firefox, Safari, Opera và Internet Explorer.



*1. Trên trình duyệt Google Chrome*


Google Chrome tích hợp tính năng bảo mật Click to play hoạt động trên tất cả các plug-ins, trong đó bao gồm cả Flash. Để kích hoạt tính năng click to play trên trình duyệt Chrome, bạn thực hiện theo các bước dưới đây:

Trên trình duyệt Chrome của bạn click chọn biểu tượng 3 dòng gạch ngang ở góc trên cùng bên phải màn hình, sau đó click chọn* Settings*.

Trên cửa sổ Settings, cuộn xuống tìm và chọn *Show advanced settings* (hiển thị cài đặt nâng cao), sau đó click chọn *Content settings* trong mục Privacy, cuộn xuống tiếp mục Plug-ins, tìm và chọn tùy chọn *Click to play*.

Nếu sử dụng các phiên bản Chrome mới hơn, tại mục *Content settings*, bạn tìm và chọn tùy chọn *Let me choose when to run plugin content.*

*[replacer_img]*

*2. Trên trình duyệt Mozilla Firefox*


Trên trình duyệt Chrome bạn có thể kích hoạt tính năng click to play bằng cách click chọn *Tools* =>* Addons* => *Plugins*, sau đó thay đổi giá trị trong menu dropdown thành *Ask to Active*. Tuy nhiên với cách này sau khi bạn cập nhật phiên bản mới cho trình duyệt Firefox, các thiết lập sẽ trở về trạng thái cài đặt ban đầu.



Ngoài ra bạn có thể sử dụng tiện ích mở rộng Flashblock.

Theo mặc định trình duyệt Firefox sử dụng tính năng click to play cho hầu hết các nội dung của plug-in. Tuy nhiên trên trang *about:config* của trình duyệt Chrome, tính năng click to play bị ẩn và không thể kích hoạt được.

Để kích hoạt tính năng trên trang about**:config này, chỉ có giải pháp là cài đặt tiện ích mở rộng Flashblock trên trình duyệt Chrome của bạn.



*3. Trên trình duyệt Internet Explorer*


Trình duyệt Internet Explorer có thể hỏi bạn trước khi load Plugin Content, tuy nhiên tùy chọn này lại bị ẩn trên cửa sổ add-ons. Để truy cập tùy chọn này, trên trình duyệt Internet Explorer, click chọn biểu tượng hình răng cửa ở góc trên cùng bên phải màn hình, sau đó chọn *Manage Add-ons*.

Trên cửa sổ Manage Add-ons, tìm và chọn* Toolbars and Extensions*, tiếp theo ở phía dưới cửa sổ Manage Add-ons tìm click vào menu dropdown *Show* chọn *All add-ons*.

Tại mục Adobe Systems Incorporated, tìm plug-in *Shockwave Flash Object*, kích chuột phải vào plug-in đó rồi chọn *More information.*

*[replacer_img]*

Trên cửa sổ More information, click chọn *Remove all sites* và kể từ bây giờ Flash sẽ không tự động load trên bất kỳ một trang web nào mà bạn truy cập.



Khi bạn truy cập trang web có chứa Flash content, bạn sẽ được hỏi có muốn chạy content đó hay không? Thực hiện các bước tương tự với các plug-ins khác nếu bạn muốn ngăn các plug-ins đó tự động load.

*4. Trên trình duyệt Opera*


Tính năng click to play cũng được tích hợp sẵn trên trình duyệt Opera. Để kích hoạt tính năng này bạn click chọn Menu Opera, sau đó click chọn *Settings,* trên trang cài đặt Settings chọn *Website*. Kích hoạt tùy chọn* Click to play* trong mục *Plug-ins*.



*5. Trên trình duyệt Safari*


Trên trình duyệt Safari của hệ điều hành Mac OS X cũng được tích hợp tính năng này. Bạn có thể điều chỉnh tùy chọn này cho từng plug-in mà bạn cài đặt.

Để thay đổi tùy chọn này, đầu tiên bạn mở trình duyệt Safari, sau đó click chọn Menu Safari, chọn* Preferences*. Click chọn biểu tượng *Security*, sau đó click chọn *Manage Website Settings* ở khung bên phải Internet plug-ins.

Chọn một plug-in, click chọn hộp thoại *When visiting other websites*, chọn *Ask*.



*Tham khảo thêm một số bài viết dưới đây:*

Làm thế nào để xem mật khẩu đã lưu trên trình duyệt Chrome?Tổng hợp 10 cách sửa lỗi Not Responding trên trình duyệt ChromeCách đơn giản vô hiệu hóa tính năng chạy ngầm của trình duyệt Chrome
*Chúc các bạn thành công!*

----------

